# IT Zertifikate



## Duff991 (25. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache momentan eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatikerfür  Anwendungsentwicklung (noch im ersten Lehrjahr). Da ich nun die nächsten 10 Tage Urlaub habe, kam mir die spontane Idee einen Online-Kurs zu machen.
Nur suche ich etwas, bei dem am Ende auch eine Teilnahmebescheinigung bzw. Zertifikat ausgestellt wird! Das ist mir wirklich wichtig, damit ich sie, sollte ich mich bei anderen Unternehmen bewerben, der Bewerbung beifügen kann.

Bei der Microsoft Virtual Academy kann man selbst und kostenlos Kurse belegen, aber wie ich gelesen bekommt man kein Zertifikat bzw. Teilnahmebescheinigung?

Jetzt wollte ich mal hier in der Runde nachfragen, was ihr so empfehlen könnt, das quasi wie Video2Brain ist, aber man am Ende noch irgendwas "bewerbungstaugliches" ausgestellt bekommt? 

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, wie dein Vorwissen ist, aber die meisten Zertifizierungen sind nichts für "Durchschnitts-Erstis" (bitte die Bezeichnung nicht übel nehmen - kann ja auch sein, dass du die Ausbildung nur machst um dein Wissen aufs Papier zu bringen) .
Ansonsten halt doch mal die Augen bei dir im Unternehmen offen. Bei mir gab es zum Beispiel in der ersten Woche nachdem ich angefangen hatte (FISI im Klinikumsumfeld) direkt eine Schulung zur Kalibrierung von Druckern für die Abbildung verwertbarer medizinischer Ausdrucke von Aufnahmen. Ganz frech sein und nachfragen, ob es dir zertifiziert werden kann. Kam bei mir zwei Wochen später damals dann per Post. Ist natürlich ein Spezialfall und hilft dir auch nur weiter, wenn du in dem Bereich bleiben willst.


----------



## S754 (25. März 2015)

Eine Zertifizierung, welche dir am meisten bringt ist z.B. das Cisco Zertifikat (CCNA). Das kannst du allerdings nicht in 10 Tagen absolvieren


----------



## Swarley86 (25. März 2015)

Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, dass wichtige Zertifikate, die deiner Qualifikation etwas bringen, meist mit einem höheren Geldaufwand verbunden sind. Da solltest du eventuell wirklich mit deinem Chef reden und ihn fragen, welche Zertifikate du ablegen solltest und die unter Umständen, ganz oder teilweise, von deinem Arbeitgeber bezahlt werden.
CCNA kann ich aber nur empfehlen!


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. März 2015)

Ist CCNA Prüfung eigentlich wirklich komplett in Englisch oder gibts die auch in deutsch?
(Steht mir in diesem Jahr wohl noch bevor)


----------



## Swarley86 (25. März 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ist CCNA Prüfung eigentlich wirklich komplett in Englisch oder gibts die auch in deutsch?
> (Steht mir in diesem Jahr wohl noch bevor)



Ich glaub, die gibt's nur auf englisch!


----------



## Duff991 (25. März 2015)

Hallo,

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Ja, das dachte ich mir bereits, dass vernünftige Zertifikate nur gegen Gebühr erhältlich sind.
Jedenfalls  hatte ich im letzten Jahr bei OpenHPI den Kurs "Sicherheit im Internet"  gemacht und da auch ein Zertifikat erhalten (kostenlos). Natürlich kann  man sagen, dass das nicht wirklich was wert ist, aber immerhin besser  als nichts 
Und  in den nächsten Monaten wollte ich noch bei anderen MOOCs Online-Kurse  belegen, bei Coursera z.B. ist ab dem 1. Juni ein 10-wöchiger  Python-Kurs.
Bei Udemy kann man sich ebenfalls video2Brain-artige Kurse anschauen und erhält dann noch zusätzlich ein "Certificate of Completion". Aber mir ist das schlichtweg zu teuer, so kostet ein jQuery-Kurs 108€ für 4.5 Stunden Videomaterial. Da verzichte ich lieber auf das Zertifikat und logge mich in meinen Video2Brain-Account ein.

Achja, und da ich in einem kleinen mittelständigen  Unternehmen meine Ausbildung mache, gibt es keine unternehmensinternen  Fortbildungen.


----------



## Gary94 (26. März 2015)

Hab 3 Zertifikate für CCNA und die Prüfung konnte ich kostenlos durch die Schule machen. Ja, die CCNA Prüfungen sind nur auf Englisch.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (26. März 2015)

Das kann ja lustig werden 

November 2015 - CCNA
Januar 2016 - auf dem Plan steht nur "Linux Examen" keine Ahnung welches Zertifikat es gibt.
Irgendwann 2016 - da soll dann noch das Windows Server Zertifikat gemacht werden.

Ich bin im Moment ein wenig am rotieren - wir haben hier an den Rechnern keinerlei Rechte -.-
Wir können nicht mal ne VM aufsetzen...


----------



## Imperat0r (26. März 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Das kann ja lustig werden
> 
> November 2015 - CCNA
> Januar 2016 - auf dem Plan steht nur "Linux Examen" keine Ahnung welches Zertifikat es gibt.
> ...



Kurse und Schulungen fÃ¼r Linux und Open Source Software

Das soll sehr gut sein. Die Leute die die Kurse anbieten haben einiges auf dem Kasten.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (26. März 2015)

Meine Kurse sind schon alle fest - ich freu mich halt drauf.
Nur halt die Problematik mit der Rechtevergabe macht mich hier im Moment nur fertig.
(Ich mache hier eine Umschulung zum FiSi beim TÜV)


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Januar 2016 - auf dem Plan steht nur "Linux Examen" keine Ahnung welches Zertifikat es gibt.


Wahrscheinlich LPIC (Linux Professional Institute Central Europe: LPI Zertifizierungsinhalte). Die Dinger sind aber wenigstens anerkannt. Viele andere "Zertifikate" sind nicht mal das Papier wert auf dem sie gedruckt sind.


----------



## OutOfMemory (26. März 2015)

Man muss hier Teilnahmebescheinigung von Zertifikat unterscheiden. Wenn du irgendwo kostenlos "online" dir paar Videos anschaust, kann man dir kein Zertifikat ausstellen (siehe Microsoft). Wenn jemand doch meint es zu tun, hat es nicht wirklich einen Wert. Du solltest dir darüber Gedanken machen was dir auch was bringt und nicht nur mehr Unterlage für deine Bewerbungsmappe. Richtige Zertifikate kosten Geld und Zeit. Es bringt aber auch nicht viel, es mal zu machen, und dann jahrelang keinen Kontakt mehr dazu zu haben. Als Beispiel "1 Woche Python Kurs" vor zwei Jahren ist gleichzusetzten mit gar keinen Kenntnissen. 

Als kleines Beispiel: Ich habe damals in meiner Freizeit mit C# angefangen. Habe einige kleine Sachen programmiert. Über Wochen/Monate. Aber weil ich ganz genau weiß, das jeder C# Vollzeit Programmierer mich mit wenigen kleinen Fragen ausseinandernehmen kann habe ich auf meine Bewerbung nur geschrieben "Grundlagen C#".

Du solltest dich aber lieber auf dein Ausbildung konzentrieren. Wenn du das alles sehr gut kannst was du dort lernst, wirst du keine Probleme haben einen Job zu finden. Es ist immer besser in einer Sache besonders gut zu sein, als vieles nicht gut zu können. Habe es selbst schon erlebt das neue Kollegen teilweise nach wenigen Tagen wieder weg waren, weil sich schnell herraustellte das die vorhandene Kenntnisse in der Bewerbung einfach nicht vorhanden waren. Die Bewerbung ist nur der erste Schritt. Danach musst du mit deinen Erfahrungen/Wissen und Kenntnissen überzeugen. 

Also mein Rat: Konzentriere dich auf deine Ausbildung. Versuche Sie so gut wie möglich abzuschließen. Schaue dir in deiner Freizeit so viel wie möglich an. Nutze auch mal Urlaub und Wochenende zum entspannen. Die richtigen Zertifikate, die einen Wert haben, kannst du später immer noch machen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (26. März 2015)

Ich persönlich bin mit vollem Elan dabei.
Zumal die Umschulung auch nur zwei Jahre dauert und alles extrem komprimiert ist.
Aber deine Worte machen einem noch mehr Mut, danke dafür @ OutOfMemory


----------

